# téléchargement série sur le ipod touch



## maceuse2 (18 Septembre 2008)

j'aimerais me télécharger une série

Et la mettre sur mon i pod touch..Mais je sais pas trop si c'est possible...
Est ce que vous pourriez m'aider
Mercii


----------



## fandipod (18 Septembre 2008)

Tu le télécharges et ensuite tu le converti en mp4 pour le mettre sur ton popod!!! Est ce que tu peux me passer ton adresse msn stp!!!


----------

